# 16mm live-steam Garratts plus more....



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to Mr Keith Plumb of the G1MRA for these two excellent Youtube submissions - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXJ9K0CAIC4 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kgvSixYBtI

#1 = Shows the 16mm Association Show at Stoneleigh. The 16mm Garratt Association runs members' locos and trains on 32mm gauge track representing the most-used NG track gauge in the UK - 2 feet, or thereabouts, hence the title 16mm [to the foot]. Most of the Garratts you see here are built by gentlement like Peter Angus and other worthies, and are coal-fired, too. Looking at these beautiful modles. it's easy to see why Iain Pearse[AccuCraft UK] chose to model the NG/G16 Garratt as a cheap way of getting into these fascinating locos.

BTW, I was there on the day, and saw the pair of older gentlemen standing near the layout - and thought at the time that they looked remarkably like the old pair of hecklers in Sesame Street...... 

Needless to say, it was a great day, and much money changed hands, as far as Mrs tac is concerned, in the wrong direction. 

#2 = The other show that was on the same day - great lack of planning there, to anyone looking in who was concerned with either of the the two occasions, but there ya go. There's a few minutes of a G1 coal-fired Brittannia Class loco, a BR-version 'Flying Scotsman' and a nice Gtreat Western loco I can't ID, but might be a 'Manor' or similar. 

Enjoy!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

And excellent it is! 

Thank you, Mr. Tac. 

Steve


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac, 
As an Accucraft Garratt owner and all around Garratt fan, this movie made my day! Thanks for posting. 

By the way, do you know if the drawings for the various coaches used by the Welsh Highland and the Ffestiniog Railway are available somewhere (internet or book)?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac. Very impressive. Even more interesting are all the coats, hats, sweaters and ties. It must be cold in that building. Also the 'left hand running' and running in both directions. The brits know how to do it up right. Gauge One stuff was great also. It would be nice if the Diamondhead track was that smooth and that nicely detailed.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Sir - I'm heading over to North Wales in mid-june after dropping off mrs tac at B'ham airport on her way to the place in Malaga. The bookstore for both societies has a fine selection of drawings in book and plan format, and I'm more than happy to pick up a set for ya.

Please PM me with your details and we'll get the ball rolling.

Meanwhile, if you find what you want on the internet, let me know. 

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 05/11/2009 12:00 PM
Hi Tac. Very impressive. Even more interesting are all the coats, hats, sweaters and ties. It must be cold in that building. Also the 'left hand running' and running in both directions. The brits know how to do it up right. Gauge One stuff was great also. It would be nice if the Diamondhead track was that smooth and that nicely detailed. 

Coupla things, Mr Frank - it wasn't actually cold there, being a nice sunny day around 45-50F, but you have to remember that the older generation here have a certain appearance that they feel they have maintain.

Not not all of us old folks dress quite like that, and I hafta tell you that I don't have a suit, no, not even a necktie, let alone a white shirt , flat hat or sweater like the old guys you saw in the vid. I don't have any top coat, raincoat nor a jacket that has buttons either, not because my palsied old paws can't manage them any more, but because I don't care for them. I haven't had shoes that needed a polish since I left the Army, and if you've ever seen my dear old friend Richard Smiith and his sartorial style then you've seen me too, although he'd prolly say that he'd got me beat for smart. The Columbia store in Selwood, Portland, is my friend, as is Mr E. Bauer and his excellent T-shirts that I buy by the box. Hats I get from Crazy's place in PO [hiya Pat] and Clark Rifles in Brush Prairie, near Fort Vancouver WA. Only ever had two suits in my life - one t o get married in, and a brown one with lots of stars and crowns on that I wore when I was a soldier. If there's anything left of me to burn then I want to be wearing that suit at the end.

As for the Diamondhead track[s,] over here we look and dribble...

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Steve Shyvers on 05/11/2009 9:22 AM
And excellent it is! 

Thank you, Mr. Tac. 

Steve 



Sir - less of the 'Mr' would be much appreciated - I gots no delusions of grandeur, me. Just plain 'tac' is enuff, thanks.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac, 
Thanks for posting these for us to enjoy. In the first video the young lady with the jackhammer seemed to be in awe of the proceedings. After watching the video I in awe also !! I tried to count the number of locomotives running and was never successful. A wonderful treat . 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the construction worker with the jackhammer.


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice LONG videos! 
What do they use on the 16mm narrow gauge layout for grass? It looks great and not like anything I have seen on a layout before. 
How are these sceniced layouts protected from steam oil and water? 
Matt


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By leftyfretguy on 05/11/2009 5:03 PM
Thanks for the nice LONG videos! 
What do they use on the 16mm narrow gauge layout for grass? It looks great and not like anything I have seen on a layout before. 
How are these sceniced layouts protected from steam oil and water? 
Matt


Matt - the grass is stuff we get over here about the same stuff that is usually found on fruit stalls in markets. As for the steam oil and water, the layout takes its chances there. Basically, the locos are fed and watered in a steaming bay that is both water and hopefully fireproof, too. Plus we all clean up ALL the time. Running locos don't spit and fart too much, except when standing still, and we don't give them much chance to do that here....people come to see moving trains, not static exhibits.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Update on the mainly Garratt vid - from Zubi in Tokyo - 'Several models are indeed by Peter Angus, these are gas fired. I could recognise the following: DHR D-class, Ceylon Class H1, C. F. Vicinaux du Mayumbe classes C #2C and A #1A. There are also some possibly freelance Garrats there most likely also built by Mr Angus. But the strongest motive power in the video are the NGG16 class coal fired locomotives of which I could count at least four. These are by John Brittain and maybe one or two by John Campbell who made the first batch. Both gentlemen made them coal fired, for some time they worked together, John Campbell making the boilers. Later John Brittain took over entire production I believe or commissioned the boilers elsewhere.'

There ya go!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

